

British Computer Society wants your votes on the greatest Information Pioneers - jgrahamc
http://pioneers.bcs.org/

======
acangiano
The way I like to think about it:
<http://grab.by/grabs/059cadd141f45b9a5d417ee6a34139d6.png>

------
jgrahamc
I, of course, voting for Turing.

------
Bjoern
I think this poll is silly. What is the point of this? You're bound to forget
somebody.

------
wendroid
Can only be one, Claude Shannon

